# OEM Stainless steel pedal covers installation 2015 A3



## SleepyHeadN20 (Jul 7, 2014)

Hey guys, 

I bought the pedal cover set online from an audi dealership. I'm having a hard time putting on the cover for the acceleration pedal. I can get one side in, but the rubber is too thick to pull it over to the other side. Anyone have the same problems? or have anything tips to get the cover on? Thank you!


----------



## Evo-2-Quattro (Jul 9, 2014)

Try heating the rubber with a hair dryer and it should be much easier to install.


----------



## cfurman (Feb 4, 2008)

SleepyHeadN20 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I bought the pedal cover set online from an audi dealership. I'm having a hard time putting on the cover for the acceleration pedal. I can get one side in, but the rubber is too thick to pull it over to the other side. Anyone have the same problems? or have anything tips to get the cover on? Thank you!


It fits, I installed mine and the accelerator was the hardest one. Took me about 30 minutes before I was able to get it on. Next time I would try with some light soapy water to see if it would have aided with installation. Otherwise, lots of patience.


----------



## camoto (Mar 6, 2011)

Did mine and it took 10 minutes tops (although I have done them on two other cars). If you can't do the brake pedal, give up on life. The dead pedal is very easy in the A3 and none of them require tools. The trick for the accelerator pedal is to hook the top two corners and then using your fingers pry the rubber around the sides of the pedal as you wiggle it from side to side.


----------



## SleepyHeadN20 (Jul 7, 2014)

Thank you everyone! The acceleration pedal was a tough compare to how super easy the brake cover was to put on. Used a little of vasaline, force, and a whole lot of patience.


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

camoto said:


> Did mine and it took 10 minutes tops (although I have done them on two other cars). If you can't do the brake pedal, give up on life. The dead pedal is very easy in the A3 and none of them require tools. The trick for the accelerator pedal is to hook the top two corners and then using your fingers pry the rubber around the sides of the pedal as you wiggle it from side to side.


you had to remove the kick panel to remove the stock dead pedal, how did you remove screws if it didn't require tools?


----------



## camoto (Mar 6, 2011)

mattchow said:


> you had to remove the kick panel to remove the stock dead pedal, how did you remove screws if it didn't require tools?


You don't have to remove it. You only need to loosen it enough to get the dead pedal underneath it. Lift up the sill trim and move it out of the way, then loosen the kick panel and then you can hook the dead pedal hooks on and slide it under the kick panel.


----------



## camoto (Mar 6, 2011)

itr_1211 said:


> Have pics? possibly during the install?


No, honestly it's so easy taking pics is pretty pointless. If you can open and close your glovebox you should be able to do this.


----------



## clark addison (Sep 7, 2010)

camoto said:


> No, honestly it's so easy taking pics is pretty pointless. If you can open and close your glovebox you should be able to do this.


Thanks for the instructions and encouragement. I managed to do it with no tools except my hands, a hair dryer, and some liquid soap. Total time about 20 minutes.


----------



## sgt_cr (Mar 18, 2015)

camoto said:


> You don't have to remove it. You only need to loosen it enough to get the dead pedal underneath it. Lift up the sill trim and move it out of the way, then loosen the kick panel and then you can hook the dead pedal hooks on and slide it under the kick panel.


I manage to do both pedals, break and accelarator, but im having hard time with the instructions of the dead pedal.


Anyone has any videos or tutorials?


----------

